# Nurture Dog Food



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Unfortunately it's been almost 2 months since I've been out of work. Times are tough and I've had to reconsider what I'm feeding my dogs. Zoey I'm a little forced to stick with what she is on because of allergies and because most foods cause her to have UTI's. But considering she eats a whole 1/4th cup of food per day, she really doesn't put a dent in my pocket. Lol! Chance on the other hand was more tricky. Takes more food to feed him and Wilderness is just way too expensive even if I DO like the results on it.

With my head down I made my way into Piggly Wiggly to see what they had since I knew their "cheap" food would be cheaper than the pet store. One look over the foods just for an idea of what they had and I noticed a food called "Nurture Heavenly Harvest Holistic Dog Food". Reading below that is "No artificial flavors, colors, preservatives or meat by-products!". Hmmm...*flips bag*

Chicken meal, rice flour, ground brown rice, rice bran, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavors, flaxseed, canola oil, salt, dried egg product, potassium chloride, dried kelp, dried carrots, dried celery, dried beats, parsley, dried lettuce, dried water cress, dried apples, dried blueberries, dried spinach, garlic powder, choline chloride, vitamins (ascorbic acid [source of vitamin C], vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate [source of B1], pyridoxine hydrochloride [source of B6], riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), glucosomine hydrochloride, L-carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, minerals (zinc polysaccharide complex, iron polysaccharide complex, manganese polysaccharide complex and copper polysaccharide complex, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, calcium iodate, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite).

crude protein min 21%
crude fat min 16%
crude fiber max 3%
moisture max 10%
linoleic acid min 3.5%
calcium min 1%
phosphorus min 0.8%
sodium min 0.3%
zinc min 200mg/kg
vitamin A min 10,000ui/kg
vitamin E min 150iu/kg
ascorbic acid min 30mg/kg
l-carnitine min 15mg/kg
glucosamine min 200ppm
chondroitin min 20ppm
omega-6 min 2.5%
omega-3min 0.5%

Paid $10.49 for a 15lb bag. (15lb is the biggest our store carries) Not even Pedigree, Alpo or Kibbles N Bits was cheaper. Considering an 11lb bag of Chance's current food cost $28 (A 26lb bag [largest] cost $50!), I think I can live with the poultry fat and rice as an "evil". LOL! And Chance doesn't seem to mind considering how fast he inhaled it. I also supplement with eggs and meat a couple times a week so he'll be good. 

Just a food I figured I'd mention to look out for if you're on a tight budget.


----------

